# Upgrading from 12" to 16" - Redline Pitboss, Haro Z16, or ...?



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

My 4yo is turning 5 in March, and he's ready to move up to a 16" bike from his Hotrock 12. He's been on two wheels since he was 3, and I think he's ready for hand brakes.

I've been eying the Redline Pitboss, which has an aluminum frame, rear v-brake and freewheel. Pretty spendy at $350 MRSP, but he has two younger siblings that will eventually use the bike.

However, I'm also considering the Haro Z16, which has a rear v-brake and coaster brake. At $210 MSRP it's $140 cheaper than the Pitboss, but downgrades to a steel frame and 1-piece cranks.

Any thoughts on these two bikes or others worth considering? Also I'm wondering about the handbrake transition. The Haro gives him the option of braking with the coaster or the handbrake, which will be easier in the beginning, but is that a bad crutch like training wheels?


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought my 4-year-old a 16" Mirraco, which is basically like the Haro. It's super heavy, like 23 lbs. It's about half my son's weight. Also, the hand brake is worthless. It's hard for him to pull and doesn't stop the bike very well anyway. Despite these shortcomings, the bike has served him well. A lighter bike with a functional brake would be worth more money. At this point, I'm not sure if paying extra for the Pit Boss would be worth it because he loves to ride the Mirraco.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Check out this video.» Interbike 2011: Cult My local bike shop said the kids bikes should be available after the first of the year. Should be a sweet option.


----------



## kazowie (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought my (then) 4 year old the Haro Z16 and he's been riding it for a year now. He went straight from a balance bike (Kinderbike - which has a hand brake) to this without using training wheels. The Haro has been excellent, fairly light, maintenance free (pump tires occasionally) and he loves riding it. He tends to use the coaster brake most, but I don't see that as a big issue. He does practice with the hand brake but he has more control with the coaster. I can't compare it to the Pitboss, but the Haro has given him everything he needs.


----------



## Defender90 (May 27, 2010)

My vote is for the Pit Boss. Both my boys have put a lot of miles on it before graduating to bigger bikes. It is worth the extra cash in my opinion.


----------

